# My cat's in labor, but not giving birth...



## WhatToDo

My cat is pregnant(obviously) and she's asleep in my lap, but she's having contractions every 3 minutes on the dot. She's not even so much as stirring during the contractions though, she's just sleeping like a log! Should I be worried? :\

I've dealt with pregnant cats before, but not for a few years, so maybe I'm just remembering things differently, but I've never heard of a cat sleeping through contractions. :?: 

This is her first litter(and LAST! I wish she wasn't even having THIS one, but it's a little too late for that. Ugh!), so you'd think that she'd be freaking out. This all just seems very odd. When she's awake she seems normal, playful, and is eating and drinking.

Any advice?


----------



## brunette_kitty89

Our cat when she had her first litter was very affectionate. I don't remmember her having contractions while sitting with us. But when it was tim for her to have them trust me she was no where near us. She had gone yo where she was going to have them(we had a box set up for her). Sodon't worry when your cat is ready to have them she won't be sitting on your lap.


----------



## WhatToDo

One of my cats gave birth 5 years ago(she got preggers at 4 months old...at the time I'd been told cats couldn't be spayed til 6 months. :\ ) and she tried to give birth in my lap. She just hopped into my lap, started purring, and then started having contractions. It seems to be my fate, lol. :lol: 

However, I've never heard of a cat sleeping through contractions. Is this just the beginning stages and perhaps the contractions are strong enough yet to bother her much? From what I've read the first stages of labor can last quite a long time, 12-36 hours, but the 2nd stage(the hard contractions) is when they start running to their nesting spot. 

My cat has been digging around in the places I left available to her, but doesn't seem to like any of them. I made her a nice nest box, but dug at my wardrobe instead, so I opened it up and cleared out a bottom shelf for her and lined it with a towel and newspapers, then she decided she wanted the shelf above that one... :roll: So, needless to say, she's got a nestbox, 2 wardrobe cubies, my bed(I hope she doesn't choose THAT spot! lol), and I just opened up my closet to let her have at it and see if she finds anywhere in there she likes. :roll: So far, she doesn't like any of the spots. sigh.


----------



## WhatToDo

Still no sign of kittens...

She's just sitting in the window sill staring outside like it's any ole day and earlier she was running around the room playing with a string. :roll: 

Maybe I'm just going crazy, but I could have SWORN I felt her having contractions cause her belly was getting hard every 3 minutes on the dot! Maybe I should go take a nap... atback


----------



## Sol

My oldest queen slept through quite heavy contractions. As long as the cat is calm and seem to do well, just take it easy. 

If labour starts and she tries to push without getting any kittens out (for about an hour) you need to get her to the vet ASAP.

Good luck!


----------



## WhatToDo

Phew! I'm glad my cat isn't the only crazy one, lol!

She still hasn't shown any signs of being fully in labor and is acting normal. Do you think it's possible for cats to have braxton hicks contractions? Hmmm...

Well, I'll keep you all posted. Hopefully all goes well and we have some healthy kittens soon!


----------



## Sol

WhatToDo said:


> Phew! I'm glad my cat isn't the only crazy one, lol!
> 
> She still hasn't shown any signs of being fully in labor and is acting normal. Do you think it's possible for cats to have braxton hicks contractions? Hmmm...


Oh yeah, I'm sure they do.


----------



## WhatToDo

Okay. In that case, I'm not too worried.


----------



## Penelope

Babies yet??? Not at our house . . . I was thinking maybe false contractions too. Weird! I guess if it can happen in humans don't see why it couldn't happen in cats.


----------



## WhatToDo

Nope, no kittens yet, but she's in one of the cubies of my wardrobe right now digging like crazy. Maybe she's finally going to have them today! lol


----------



## WhatToDo

Still no kittens. *sigh*

She was digging in one of the other nests I set up for her though. She woke me up with all the racket. :roll: I just filled her food dish too and she was eating, so I'm assuming today isn't going to be the day since they're supposed to lose their appetites right before they give birth. So, the waiting continues.


----------



## Sol

When you least expect it. :mrgreen:


----------



## WhatToDo

STILL no kittens! :dis 

I'm telling myself NOT to expect them tomorrow(maybe then they'll finally arrive)! :lol:


----------



## Jeanie

You know they'll come at the most inopportune time! (just like human babies) --in the middle of the night...during that last few minutes of a great movie....when you have company...when you're supposed to leave for work....etc.


----------



## Sol

Oh, come on now... we're waiting. :kittyball


----------



## WhatToDo

Still no kittens. 

If she doesn't have them by this weekend then I'm going to take her to my vet just to make sure everything's okay. I tried taking her temp myself, but that didn't work out too well... :roll: She's a weird cat and it you scruff her it does absolutely nothing, she just rolls over onto her back. It doesn't immobilize her like it's supposed to, so getting her temp single-handedly is NOT going to happen!


----------



## KittyMonster

While mama cat is sleeping, put a bowl of tuna next to her bum.... The kittens will arrive about 30 seconds later. :lol: 

In all seriousness, I've been reading your thread and I hope the kittens come soon! Best of luck.


----------



## Jeanie

I know it's hard to wait! If you think she's overdue, by all means, take her to the vet. Are the kittens still moving? Hoping and waiting with you!


----------



## WhatToDo

Sol, you were SOOOO right! :roll: 

I pretty much never go anywhere or have visitors and I work from my home, so I'm here constantly. Well, for the first time in ages, I had someone supposed to be coming over today and so I set my alarm to wake up at 10am to give me time to clean up the house a bit before they get here.

9:55am: mama kitty wakes me up to let me know she's about to go into labor. ROFL! :lol: 

We've got 2 little black kittens and I THINK there's 1 more, but mommy's taking a break.

Oh yeah, and I was right, they WERE overdue cause kitten #1 is a whopping 144g! :yikes He/she was a breech-birth and mommy couldn't get the little one out, only the back feet, so I had to help her. Thankfully everything went well. Kitten #2 came out like it was goin down a waterslide since Kitten #1 cleared the way. Ha ha ha!

I'll post pics once I can transfer them to my computer.


----------



## WhatToDo

*Kitten #1*





























*Kitten #2*




























One last pic of them together:


----------



## WhatToDo

Awww...why aren't the pics showing up?


----------



## WhatToDo

Lemme try again...

KITTEN #1








KITTEN #2








BOTH


----------



## Cat24

OMGosh I want them....how adorable!!!!!


----------



## WhatToDo

Cat24 said:


> OMGosh I want them....how adorable!!!!!


They're all yours! Come and get em in a couple months! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cat24

WhatToDo said:


> Cat24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMGosh I want them....how adorable!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They're all yours! Come and get em in a couple months! :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


Hehe, I think my boyfriend would have a fit, he's not all that happy about 2 cats.....I think 4 might put him(and the dogs) over the edge, lol....
Nonwithstanding...they are absolutely precious and I would take them in a heartbeat if I could lol...


----------



## WhatToDo

:lol: 

Silly kittens! :roll: ... There are 8 nipples and just 2 kittens, but, of course, they insist of having a death match over the same freaking nipple! :crazy What goofs!


----------



## Jeanie

I LOVE black kittens! Oh, how I wish! They're going to be black satin beauties!


----------



## marie73

I'm in love!!!!! :luv :luv

Look at those claws! 8O


----------



## Sol

Congratulations! :bday 

Cute, big babies!


----------



## WhatToDo

Oh yeah, I checked the sexes: the big kitty(#1) is a boy and the other kitty is a girl. 

I'm so in love with them! :luv 

Poor mommy is having a hard time adjusting. She loves the little kittens and is taking great care of them, but she can't stand being away from me so every 30 minutes or so she'll come out of her nest box and start chirping(she prefers to chirp rather then meow :lol: ) at me to pick her up and cuddle her. She'll sleep in my arms like a baby for a couple minutes and will then go back to her babies. Then repeat it all 30 minutes later, ha ha.


----------



## marie73

That's so adorable!

What state do you live in?

Innocent question.

Not like I'm going to Mapquest it and pack my car with a few things, getting ready to kit-nap a couple cuties in about 10-12 weeks. Nope. Nothing of the sort.


----------



## WhatToDo

Sorry Marie, I'm WAAAYYYY over in Indiana! atback 

Mama's been driving me bonkers all evening chirping and meowing her head off! I finally figured out how 2 solve the problem: I picked her up, cradled her in my arms like a baby, then grabbed both babies and plopped em on top of her belly. Ever sine then she'd been sound asleep in my arms with both kittens on top of her tummy nursing. Problem solved! :lol: 

It's bedtime though...what now?! :? I guess I'd better clear off a spot on the bed. ~groan~


----------



## marie73

You're a good grandma!


----------



## melysion

*BABIES!!!*

:luv :luv :luv :luv


----------



## WhatToDo

I just wanted to post an update and say that the kittens are doing great! 

As of yesterday the little girl weighs 208g and the boy weights 237g.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

WhatToDo said:


> I picked her up, cradled her in my arms like a baby, then grabbed both babies and plopped em on top of her belly. Ever sine then she'd been sound asleep in my arms with both kittens on top of her tummy nursing. Problem solved! :lol:


This is the cutest thing I've heard all month. :luv


----------



## WhatToDo

Well, the kittens' eyes were JUST starting to open on Friday and I had to make an unexpected trip out of town. I came back tonight, expecting to find both kittens happy, healthy, and with their eyes open...

The girls' eyes were open(most of the way), but 1 of the boy's eyes was hardly open at all(just the tip) and the other eye was really swollen! I made a warm compress for his eye and when I touched it nasty liquid came squirting out! :crying A vet trip is in order as soon as the vet is open.  I hope that something can be done since the eye isn't even open yet! Only a tiny hole is open on the inside corner.  I had a bad feeling that his eye isn't going to make it. :crying


----------



## marie73

Hope for the best! Good luck at the vet. atback


----------



## WhatToDo

The little boy is doing MUCH better now! No more swelling or pus. :mrgreen: 

Both his eyes are half-open and I'm wiping them down a few times a day with a warm, damp cloth to help them open up and keep them from closing back again(they get a little bit of clear runny-ness, like tears, that cause them to seal shut again) ! Other then that, he's doing fine and is fat and healthy and a big cry-baby. :lol: 

I took a couple new pics:

BOY




GIRL



(no, I'm not choking her, lol)


----------



## marie73

:luv :luv

MapQuesting San Diego to Indiana.............


----------



## Jeanie

Oh, oh! Marie has kitten fever again!

I love your little ones! :luv


----------



## my5kitties

marie73 said:


> :luv :luv
> 
> MapQuesting San Diego to Indiana.............


Don't use Mapquest, Marie. It sucks. Try using msn.com maps. Much easier to use and easier directions to follow. :wink: :wink:


----------

